# Jmicron 362 works only in ATA-Mode



## rolfhartmut (Oct 18, 2011)

Need assistance :
Mainboard ASus AT5NM10T-I with 4 SATA 300 Seagate 2TB.
Two drives work fine -AHCI and 300MB/sec - two drives connected to the Jmicron 362 chip work as IDE -ATA drives with 30 Mb/sec. 

What can I do, to switch the  362 to SATA-Mode?

Thanks in advance
Rolf


----------



## mav@ (Oct 18, 2011)

JMicron 362 is a PCI chip. It by definition can't give more then about 120MB/s total because of that. What's about mode, SATA ports of that chip support AHCI, but that switch is usually done by BIOS. I have no idea how to do it otherwise.


----------



## rolfhartmut (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunately my bios gives only the choice to disable or set to IDE.
Could maybe the ata-driver resolve the problem??


----------



## mav@ (Oct 19, 2011)

Unfortunately JMicron provides no programming documentation for these chips.


----------



## rolfhartmut (Oct 20, 2011)

IÂ´ll try to get the documentation. 
Thank you for your help.
Rolf


----------



## fungus1487 (Jan 24, 2012)

Did you locate the documentation or find out any way to enable SATA on the JMicron 362?

I am using FreeNAS and having a similar issue whereby the OS only reports the drives as capable of 33MB/s, I also have no option in the bios other than IDE or Disabled


----------



## rolfhartmut (Jan 25, 2012)

No, unfortunately not, I decided to buy a new mainbord!

Rolf


----------



## JohanDC (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a similar issue with this controller and so far I have found out that FreeBSD does not support this controller well, but with some trial & error I have been able to make it work as an AHCI controller, you can read about it here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34128


----------

